# does anyone know where sells these products?



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

I just came to Toronto to study and in dark of everything here  I am wondering if anywhere sells these products : Mosura shirmp soild ,Shirakura Shirmp Soild or Borneo Wild shirmp soild,Atman 3336 filter ?
_*Borneo Wild *_
















_*Shirakura*_








_*Mosura*_
























































_*Benibachi*_ 








Atman 3336 filter 








I am confusing also with : shirmp soild of NETLEA CRYSTAL SHRIMP SOIL or ADA - NEW AMAZONIA SOIL with shirmp soild of these brand which one is the best for red bee shirmp do you think ?
Filter Atman 3336 and Filter EHEIM CLASSIC 2213 , Filter E-JET 3368 
which one is good for 40*23*25 CM tank ?


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Try Lucky Aquarium. They have related products for shrimps and such. Atman is just a copy/fake Eheim. I would never touch that lol.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

For Borneo/Mosura products I order from:
http://www.alphaprobreeders.com or contact Igor from the forums here.

Great prices and shipping is cheap (and still cheaper than resellers here)

ADA soil is hard to come by nowadays. Try Netlea CRS soil from 
www.aquainspiration.com

As for filter go with a EHEIM 2213/2215 classic and a prefilter.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Igor on here also sells all the mosura products.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=4260


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I wouldnt order anything since there are so many great members here that supply the items you are looking for:

All are great sellers.

Ehiems/ADA products:

Jarmilla: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35982

Mosura products:

Igor: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25189

Borneowild products and shrimp:

Tommy: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34830

Also check on the buy/sell section for local shrimp hobbyist selling their shrimp 

Goodluck!


----------



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Try Lucky Aquarium. They have related products for shrimps and such. Atman is just a copy/fake Eheim. I would never touch that lol.


haha,but I am so poor and fake one is still okays  anw,thank you 


Symplicity said:


> For Borneo/Mosura products I order from:
> http://www.alphaprobreeders.com or contact Igor from the forums here.
> 
> Great prices and shipping is cheap (and still cheaper than resellers here)
> ...





getochkn said:


> Igor on here also sells all the mosura products.
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=4260


thanks a lot guys


laurahmm said:


> I wouldnt order anything since there are so many great members here that supply the items you are looking for:
> 
> All are great sellers.
> 
> ...


thank you so much ! your information is so frikenz useful


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Aquainspiration has some very good benebachi items and ebita breed stuff.
Which site did you get those photos from? Chinese or english?

Thanks


----------



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Aquainspiration has some very good benebachi items and ebita breed stuff.
> Which site did you get those photos from? Chinese or english?
> 
> Thanks


from a website in Vietnam


----------

